# Help! - Battery Charger Problem



## 98810 (Apr 21, 2006)

I've got a 2006 Adria Izola and the battery charger seems to have stopped working.
I hadn't used the MH for a few months and had forgotten to disconnect the leisure battery. It now only trickle charges up to 50% from the engine and does not charge at all when connected to the hook up. I initially thought it was a problem with the leisure battery so I replaced it but the problem still persists.
Does anyone know what the problem is? Do I need a new charger?
Any advice greatly received.
Thanks


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

The alternator and mains charging systems only really come together at the battery, which you have replaced. Which makes you especially unlucky and your statement that one only works to 50% (whatever that means) and the other not at all rather curious. I am tempted to ask the evidence for each of those, but as in any case the way ahead is to use a multimeter, when in 5 minutes you will be able to discern the problem, I won't 

Do you have, or can you beg, steal or borrow a multimeter?

Dave


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

G0NZ0 said:


> I've got a 2006 Adria Izola and the battery charger seems to have stopped working.
> I hadn't used the MH for a few months and had forgotten to disconnect the leisure battery. It now only trickle charges up to 50% from the engine and does not charge at all when connected to the hook up. I initially thought it was a problem with the leisure battery so I replaced it but the problem still persists.
> Does anyone know what the problem is? Do I need a new charger?
> Any advice greatly received.
> Thanks


Hi, How long did you have the battery on Charge?,

On the Schaudt controller which I think your vehicle has, When all power is lost the controller when first connected to a battery has to check all the maximum power etc, My questions would be as follows,

1, Have you followed the instruction in your manual for fitting a replacement battery?, It is not just a case of connect and leave.

2, IF you have followed the instructions then the unit has to be plugged into mains power for at least 24 hours before the system will detect the true power of the new battery ah etc. Have you followed this instruction.

Until the controller detects all the above the panel will only show approx 50% of battery power, The display will be in the format 50% ? or 50 ah ? until the EBL has detected your new maximums there will be a Question mark following the amount, when this question mark is displayed it means that the EBL has not set or discovered the batteries true maximums.

But please ensure that you have followed the procedure for installing a replacement battery EVEN IF IT IS A STRAIGHT SWAP ie 110ah for a 110ah.

Les


----------



## 98810 (Apr 21, 2006)

SaddleTramp said:


> G0NZ0 said:
> 
> 
> > I've got a 2006 Adria Izola and the battery charger seems to have stopped working.
> ...


Many thanks for this advice. The question mark is displayed but it won't charge at all - not even to 50%. It only goes to 50% on the display panel once the van has trickle charged it after a long drive and it then refuses to go any higher. 
Unfortunately the manual is in German so I'll get my German dictionary out tonight and try and see what I'm doing wrong! I've clearly been naive to think that I can just reconnect and go... doh!
Cheers


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi, Which EBl do you have, and Which Controller, I have a couple that are on pdf files that I could send you in English, The ones I have are The DT220, EBL 220, The EBL 226, If you need either just let me have your email and I will send.

Les


----------



## 98810 (Apr 21, 2006)

SaddleTramp said:


> Hi, Which EBl do you have, and Which Controller, I have a couple that are on pdf files that I could send you in English, The ones I have are The DT220, EBL 220, The EBL 226, If you need either just let me have your email and I will send.
> 
> Les


Brilliant! I'll check which ones I've got tomorrow. Many thanks.


----------



## 98810 (Apr 21, 2006)

G0NZ0 said:


> SaddleTramp said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, Which EBl do you have, and Which Controller, I have a couple that are on pdf files that I could send you in English, The ones I have are The DT220, EBL 220, The EBL 226, If you need either just let me have your email and I will send.
> ...


I've finally managed to get to the van and check. 
I've got the EBL 225 and the LT500 controller. Both my instruction booklets are in German! 
Does anyone know the start up sequence for these systems?


----------



## 98810 (Apr 21, 2006)

Well I've phoned the dealer that I bought the van from and apparently there is no set sequence for reconnecting the leisure battery and starting everything up again. They suggested disconnecting the leads from the back of the control panel to reset the system and to reconnect the battery when already hooked up to the mains. Neither worked. Rapidly running out of ideas...

Looks like I may need a new EBL - does anyone know where I can get one from?


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

E-mail Schaudt in Germany. Many MHFers have reported good service from them. EBLs can be repaired, but first tell them the symptoms/

http://www.schaudt-gmbh.de./


----------



## 98810 (Apr 21, 2006)

JeanLuc said:


> E-mail Schaudt in Germany. Many MHFers have reported good service from them. EBLs can be repaired, but first tell them the symptoms/
> 
> http://www.schaudt-gmbh.de./


 there

Thanks - I'll drop them a line.


----------

